# Accenture Job Openings



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

if interested, kindly send your resume to [email protected]

Position: Accenture Operations- Procurement Category Manager
Location: Brisbane Australia

Job description

Business Process Delivery professionals execute repeatable core business processes and/or technical transactions with a focus on efficiency, first-time quality and overall continuous process improvement.

Develop, train and manage the team of Procurement Category team members. Maximize resource utilization to ensure optimal productivity and margin contributing to contract P&L.. Participate in new business development, especially due diligence and solution design. Lead delivery of practice services including spend under management and savings achievement. Demonstrates mastery in designated categories. Strategic development and performance delivery of the category management function

Key Responsibilities
Your role includes some or all of the following key responsibilities. You should review these in conjunction with career level guidelines to gain a clear understanding of the expectations for your role.
Overall
• Work with Client Delivery to ensure that services are delivered in accordance with contractual / service level obligations
• Ensure that services are provided within assigned budgets and timelines; take action necessary to address any issues
• Provide input to Accenture best practices

Manage Category
• Develop, own, manage and update Category Plans, including sourcing pipeline
• Develop and implement SRM practices specific to client need and supplier development strategy
• Implement and support enforcement of buying and contracting processes
• Actively monitor and communicate category insights, trends and conduct market research for designated clients throughout contract term

Qualifications

• Bachelor's degree
• Minimum of 7 years of experience in consulting, sourcing/procurement/supply chain management function.
• Minimum of 5 years of experience managing a wide range of MRO Materials, such as: Comm/Data, Electrical/Electronics, PTB, PVF, General Industrial, Cutting Tools, Abrasives, Safety, Pumps/Hydraulics, • Material Handling, Welding, Fasteners, Filters/HVAC, and Instrumentation

Accenture is committed to creating a diverse and inclusive workplace. All suitably qualified applicants will receive equal and fair consideration for employment.


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Position: Accenture Technology-Java Architect-Consultant
Location: Melbourne Australia


Job description

Job Description
- Create and define high level architecture for large-scale enterprise Java applications
- Liaise and work with business, program management and delivery resources to define solutions that meet the requirements
- Institute and lead the adoption of best practices, coding standards and development practices to improve the quality of the deliverables
- Conduct peer-to-peer and SME code review sessions within the development team and with the client personnel
- Provide recommendations on the overall architecture approach to the client enterprise architects
- Review documents / conduct interviews to understand-business needs, organizational readiness, technical, and application framework
- Define layered architecture and lead technical teams-presentation layer, data layer, business layer, etc.
- Architects solutions across multiple hardware/software computing environments and system components
- Lead/Guide a team of developers working from various location across the globe
- Communicate and articulate design decisions, balancing flexibility for the future, with immediate schedule focus


Qualifications

• 5-6 years developing, architecting and managing delivery teams involved in developing Java based Enterprise applications
• Ability to meet travel requirements, when applicable
•Bachelor Degree in IT or equivalent

Professional Skill Requirements
- Experience in integrating applications and platforms using RESTful, SOAP and JMS technologies
- Experience in working with Client/UI side technologies with loosely coupled, flexible solutions, with experience in use of UI web technologies such as AngularJS, Sencha, JQuery highly desirable
- Experience in design and build of web platforms using CSS3, HTML5 and Javascript
- Experience in using Cloud based technologies for application development such as AWS, OpenShift, and CloudFoundry etc.
- Proven success in contributing to a team-oriented environment
- Proven ability to work creatively and analytically in a problem-solving environment.
- Excellent leadership, communication (written and oral) and interpersonal skill
- Proven experience in working with large scale distributed and multi-disciplined teams
- BSS/OSS architecture experience highly desired
- Familiarity with source code control systems (GIT, Perforce, SVN and Mercurial) and build management tools such as Ant, Maven and Jenkins
- Strong knowledge of RDMS (MySQL, Oracle etc.)
- Experience in Enterprise Service Bus (ESB) or Messaging solutions and platforms such as Websphere MQ, Apache Camel, JMS, Oracle Fusion, TIBCO etc.
- Experience in deploying Java apps on various Application servers (Glassfish, JBoss, Websphere, Weblogic etc.)


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Position: Accenture Technology-HTML/ UI Consultant
Location: Melbourne Australia 


Job description

By combining innovative thinking with advanced technology, Accenture people are transforming the way we live and work. It is the reason why Accenture is one of the world’s leading management consulting, technology services and outsourcing companies, with clients spanning every industry imaginable.


Accenture is made up of a global team of IT enthusiasts who focus on the hands-on delivery of end-to-end technology solutions. The complex projects we work on for our high-profile clients cover Application Development, Systems Administration and Software Maintenance. Join us here and you’ll deliver innovation through the use of leading-edge tools and technologies in conjunction with over 150 strategic alliances with both emerging and established technology partners.


You could be involved in technical design and application development, or coding and testing software that meets design specifications. Equally, you could focus on maintaining and repairing applications, or creating and executing test scripts, gathering and translating requirements or analysing and designing business processes. You’ll work in cross-functional teams devoted to a particular project typically including colleagues from Consulting and client personnel. The combination of people you could work with and the mix of projects you could work on will give you every opportunity to develop your capabilities and technical skills.


Qualifications

- Strong experience in Front End/UI development in a Java/J2EE development environment (5+ Years).
- Expert level JavaScript experience, with deep experience in libraries and frameworks like Angular, Node, Sencha, JQuery etc.
- Strong commercial HTML(5), CSS(3) and JSP design and development experience.
- Strong development experience JSON, XML, AJAX, RESTful and other integration technologies or patterns
- Experience with cross-browser compatibility, CSS and JS best practices.
- Understanding of Spring MVC concepts essential.
- Ability to turn a functional wireframe specification into pixel perfect end-solution.
- Good understanding of Software Delivery Lifecycle.
- Previous Agile experience preferred but not essential.
- Strong ability to architect solutions to business problems.
- Ability to communicate and articulate development decisions, balancing flexibility for the future with immediate schedule focus.
- Ability to plan, forecast and effectively risk manage medium size delivery epics.

Preferred Skills:
- Bachelor’s Degree in an IT related discipline.
- The ability to estimate, plan, analyse, design and implement high-quality software strategies and solutions.
- Proven analytical and problem solving ability.
- Experience working in a similar IT environment: IT company, development house, consulting firm etc.
- Experience working in distributed (on and offshore) development teams preferred but not essential

Professional Skill Requirements:
- Strong communication skills both verbal and written.
- Excellent Leadership and teaming skills.
- Desire to work in an information systems environment.
- Willingness to contribute to a high-performing and motivated workgroup.
- Interest in the development of others – coaching and teaching junior developers to expand their skills and capabilities.

Accenture is committed to creating a diverse and inclusive workplace. All suitably qualified applicants will receive equal and fair consideration for employment.


At Accenture, our vision is to create a supportive culture that balances the flexibility needs of the business and our people, enabling us to maximise overall performance.


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Position: 
Accenture Technology-Oracle APAC Technology Senior Manager Lead
Location: Sydney Australia 


Job description

In this role, the candidate is expected to drive the creation of a cutting-edge delivery experience for our client on the Oracle platform. The role blends expertise in Oracle-based Accenture-specific Assets and Accelerators in integration/middleware, PaaS and traditional ERP with newer Oracle Cloud-based offerings (IaaS/SaaS/PaaS). Robust Solution Architecting skills based on Oracle Cloud products and Oracle Technology together with strong Communication skills and Sales acumen round out what it takes to succeed in this role.


Qualifications

- Minimum of 15 years of total IT/Tech industry experience
- Minimum of 10 years’ experience with Oracle Products
- Minimum of ‘5’ years’ experience leading Large Scale Delivery projects/Implementations (EBS/ SOA/ OBIEE)
- Minimum of ‘7’ years’ experience as an architect (such as SOA Integration)
- Minimum of ‘10’ years’ experience working with an Oracle SOA and Engineer System
- Candidates with a Bachelor’s Degree in Engineering or Business will be preferred
Professional Skill Requirements
- Experience in sales or presales in Oracle products and Technologies or in Services related to solution supported by this technology
- Understanding of sales cycles
- Proven ability to create, enable and shape a community of practitioners across the APAC region to support the overall sales target, SME community to act as Point of Contact for local opportunities
- Experience Managing Large Oracle SOA delivery projects
- Lead SOA development teams and manage delivery of Oracle SOA based integrations
- Expert in at least one of Oracle FMW Products (SOA Suite/ OSB/ B2B)
- Experience in defining Integration & Execution Architecture and SOA Governance for Oracle FMW implementations
- Should have worked with the Client Enterprise Architecture team to define Integration standards and best practices


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Position: Accenture - Technology Oracle CC&B Developer Consultant
Location: Melbourne Australia


Job description

Client & Market - Software Developer Team Lead


Qualifications

Basic Qualifications:
• 2 years of hands-on technical software development with Oracle Customer Care & Billing (CC&B)
• IT background

Additional Preferred Skill Requirements:
• COBOL programming language experience with Oracle CC&B (ideally on Version 2.4)
• Agile delivery methodology experience

Professional Skill Requirements
• Proven ability to work in an onshore/ offshore split delivery environment
• Good communication (written and oral) and interpersonal skills
• Good organizational, multi-tasking, and time-management skills


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Position: Communications, Media and Technology - Human Capital - Analysts / Consultants / Managers / Senior Manager

Location: Sydney Australia 



Job description

People in our Client & Market career track drive profitable growth by developing market-relevant insights to increase market share or create new markets. They progress through required promotion into market-facing roles that have a direct impact on sales.

The Communications, Media & Technology (CMT) Operating Group within Accenture Consulting supports the Communications, Electronics and High Tech, and Media and Entertainment industries. The CMT market sector is evolving at an unprecedented rate and our clients are facing tough challenges to innovate and stay ahead of the market.

As Management Consulting professionals within CMT, we help our clients to navigate these turbulent waters by providing best-of-breed industry solutions. Our Management Consulting team, in addition to industry knowledge, have a specialist skillset in one of our 8 practice areas: Finance and Enterprise Performance, Supply Chain, Sourcing & Operational Excellence, Human Capital, Marketing, Sales & Customer Service, Video & Content, Network, Architecture & Emerging Technologies and Complex & Next Generation Delivery.

We are looking for Human Capital professionals at experienced Analyst, Consultant, Manager and Senior Manager levels to join our team. Human Capital Professionals help our CMT clients with their specific challenges to improve overall business performance. Your area of specialisation or expertise may include:
· Human Resources, ideally with HR SaaS experience
· Talent Management, Organisational Psychology and Assessment
· Organisational Change, ideally with large scale business transformation experience
· Learning and Development, ideally with process and/or system learning development experience.

Key responsibilities may include:
• Providing management consulting expertise to improve the bottom line performance of the client organisation by maximising the benefits and reducing the risks of business change programmes
• Diagnose, plan, design, create, deploy, measure and manage change interventions, learning & development activities, and/ or human resource improvements that support or accelerate client change journeys
• Building strong and sustained client relationships
• Managing, coaching and developing a team of management consultants
• Leveraging your expertise and experience to contribute to our Human Capital offerings
• Driving growth in our business by contributing to business development activity including proposal responses and client interaction.

Qualifications

Professional skills & experience required:
• Capability to support efforts for human capital led transformation and opportunities
• Collaborate with internal strategy and technology partners to develop joint go-to-market strategies
• Proven track record to quickly understand the key value drivers in the business and how they impact the scope and approach of client assignment
• Possess commercial acumen with ability to tailor solutions to enhance effectiveness and to identify valuable client development opportunities
• Strong project management and organisational skills including the ability to prioritise tasks and meet deadlines
• Ability to develop, maintain and influence strong internal and client relationships
• Proven track record in working creatively and analytically in a problem-solving environment
• Proven success in contributing to a team-oriented environment with strong lateral management and persuasive skills
• Exhibit high self-motivation and service-orientated work ethics
• Possess the ability and desire to work in an entrepreneurial environment
• Communications, Media & Technology industry or previous consulting experience
• Undergraduate or Postgraduate tertiary qualifications.

You will be challenged by:
• Diversity of client base, breadth of opportunities, and wealth of learning
• Working with teams across multiple geographic locations, workforces and key stakeholders groups
• Teaming with high calibre Accenture colleagues in day to day activities
• Leveraging our global network of Human Capital professionals to strengthen your client prepositions and recommendations
• Contributing to our next generation CMT assets and knowledge base.

Accenture is committed to creating a diverse and inclusive workplace. All suitably qualified applicants will receive equal and fair consideration for employment.

At Accenture, our vision is to create a supportive culture that balances the flexibility needs of the business and our people, enabling us to maximise overall performance.


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Position: Accenture Digital - Accenture Analytics - Manager (Perth)
Location: Perth Australia


Job description

Job Description
In this role, you will take a leading role in helping our clients along the journey to adopt analytics in their business decision-making. This will include shaping and selling Advanced Analytics opportunities across our client base. It will also involve responsibility for ongoing delivery and helping clients to embrace the outcomes of our work and move to the next stage in their analytics journey.
You will act as a management consultant leveraging the power of advanced analytical solutions to bring new insights to our clients’ most important business issues. You will do this by working with client teams to understand and translate business issues and opportunities into solutions that employ advanced analytic skills (e.g. statistical analysis, predictive analysis, data mining). You will partner closely with colleagues from within group Analytics and other parts of the organization to shape opportunities providing the full spectrum of analytical services to our clients. You will design and close client deal structures for the delivery of these Analytics services

Key Responsibilities
You will be asked to generate structure and sell analytics opportunities as well as support the delivery of related consulting projects. This will require you to:
- A proven track record in the development and implementation of data analytical models and solutions
- Experience with data, visualisation, software tools and modelling techniques
- Familiarity with the application of predictive analytics and forecasting to real world problems
- Proficient in analytics technologies in two or more of R, SPSS, SAS
- Have a clear understanding of at least one sector and its specific strategic priorities
- Have a clear understanding of how Energy analytics can help deliver these priorities
- Strong upstream/downstream Analytics coupled with strong experience in Energy /Utilities Data Management
- Be able to explain complex analytical methodologies and concepts in non-technical language
- Function as the key point of contact between service delivery (analytics and other execution teams) and the sales team
- Understand and translate buyer requirements into a tailored solution offering deal approach, right collection of offerings, solution plan, proposal and cost estimate
- Support the delivery of client work
- Manage stakeholders: within clients, internally within the group and at other third parties
- Develop the business case to demonstrate the value of Analytics
- Understand a range of deal structures including value-based deals, time and material etc.
- Ability to meet travel requirements - up to 60% of role



Qualifications

- Good listening skills and an ability to ask questions and probe to uncover issues
- Strong problem-solver
- Able to structure a complete solution to meet client needs, drawing upon the best of the company global capabilities
- Ability to structure and write convincing, evidence-based proposals which are easy to understand for a non-technical audience
- Proficient understanding of analytics and database technologies
- Strong interpersonal, communication and presentation skills
- Proven leadership skills
- Strong stakeholder management skills (internal and external)
Required Education
- Bachelor’s Degree in a quantitative subject OR;
- Bachelor’s degree in Petroleum Engineering, Geosciences, Information Technology or related area
- Masters Qualification in a quantitative subject highly desirable

Required Experience
- Significant and demonstrable working experience with substantial involvement in analytics
- Previous consulting experience
- Strong understanding of Upstream Oil & Gas data and databases
- Knowledge of data management standards, processes and technologies
- Demonstrated project management experience
- Hands on experience with key industry data management applications


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

If interested, kindly send me a message here. 

Thanks!


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Kindly send your resume to [email protected]


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

mudvayne15 said:


> Kindly send your resume to [email protected]


At the risk of sounding paranoid may I ask why you are using a generic email address rather than Accenture's official email adress?
Unfortunately we have previously seen posts advertising jobs which have required applicants to pay "placement" fees.


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

aussiesteve said:


> At the risk of sounding paranoid may I ask why you are using a generic email address rather than Accenture's official email adress?
> Unfortunately we have previously seen posts advertising jobs which have required applicants to pay "placement" fees.


Hello there,

I cannot post my company email address here as per my company policy. I know there are risks but I can guarantee that there are no placement fees as this positions are direct hire in Australia.

Please feel free to send me a message via email. I'll cc our conversation using my corporate email.

Thanks!


----------



## mudvayne15 (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone interested?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

It might be easier to go direct to 
https://www.accenture.com/au-en/contact-us


----------

